# Some old labs



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Thyroid Panel With TSH
TSH 2.599, range 0.35-5.500
Thyroxine (T4) 10.4, range 4.5-12.0
T3 Uptake 29, range 24-39
Free Thyroxine Index 3.0, range 1.2-4.9

I went and picked up some old lab results that my PCP had done back in February of 2008. Just thought I'd post them for kicks and giggles. Not sure there's really anything here to write home about... Thoughts?


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Then I had TSH done in April of 2010:
TSH 2.330, range 0.450-4.500

And again in August of 2010:
TSH 1.473, range 0.4-4.0


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh and positive for the peroxidase antibodies. I don't have a number for that. Waiting on my lab results to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Oh and positive for the peroxidase antibodies. I don't have a number for that. Waiting on my lab results to arrive in the mail.


Jaimee; when you get your current lab results in the mail, please post them here with the ranges intact. Ranges are very important as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

OK! I have a few things to report... None of which I have any understanding about! Perhaps you all can be of some assistance...

First, here are my antibody tests that they ran.

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 172 H IU/mL limits 0-34
Antithyroglobulin Ab  947 H IU/mL limits 0-40

Second, here are my biopsy results:

FNA Left Thyroid nodule: Colloid, macrophages, and follicular cells consistent with nodular goiter.

FNA Right Thyroid nodule: Follicular lesion of undetermined significance. 
Comment: The specimen is hypercellular with follicular cells and patchy colloid. The differential includes adenomatoid goiter and a low grade follicular neoplasm.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

It seems strange to me that they didn't even tell me the results of the antithyroglobulin antibodies on the phone. They had only told me "positive" for the peroxidase ones, indicating hashimoto's...

So why wouldn't my biopsies say something about hurthle cells if I have hashimoto's?


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Just posting again to bump this up. I realize I haven't had everything I need to have tested, tested. Hopefully my next doc will remedy that and I will have a full work up. But do any of these results mean anything? It seems like those antibodies are pretty high right? I'm still sort of in shock that the endo didn't say anything at all about the antithyroglobulin antibodies...


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The antithyroglobulin antibodies interact with thyroglobulin (which is produced by the thyroid), not the thyroid itself. They are significant in that they interfere with the results of a thyroglobulin test, should you need one.

Maybe they didn't see any Hurthle cells in the biopsies--it's really a small sample from the nodule, and different pockets of cells can be in different places, so these things are not always exact.

Are you on replacement? What are your symptoms? Your TSH numbers look pretty consistent and not very high, and your TPO numbers are only mildly elevated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> OK! I have a few things to report... None of which I have any understanding about! Perhaps you all can be of some assistance...
> 
> First, here are my antibody tests that they ran.
> 
> ...


Have you talked to your doctor yet?

High titers of Antithyroglobulin is often associated w/ thyroid cancer.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

A thyroid adenoma is a benign tumor of the thyroid gland.

Almost all thyroid adenomas are follicular adenomas.[1] Follicular adenomas can be described as "cold", "warm" or "hot" depending on their level of function.[2] There are no papillary thyroid adenomas.[2]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid_adenoma

And you may wish to read this...........

http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/follicular.html

adenomatoid /ad·e·no·ma·toid/ (ad″ĕ-no´mah-toid) resembling adenoma

Please let us know what your doctor has to say here about all of this. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

My doctor told me that none of my symptoms can be attributed to my thyroid. That I should follow up with my PCP. That's why I got my lab work mailed to me. He is not going to do anything to help me. He never said a word about the antithyroglobulin. He said I could either have the thyroid taken out due to throat symptoms from the benign nodule and because the other nodule is indeterminate.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> My doctor told me that none of my symptoms can be attributed to my thyroid. That I should follow up with my PCP. That's why I got my lab work mailed to me. He is not going to do anything to help me. He never said a word about the antithyroglobulin. He said I could either have the thyroid taken out due to throat symptoms from the benign nodule and because the other nodule is indeterminate.


Oh, man!!! Please try to find a doctor who is with the program here. So follow up w/ PCP and get a referral to ENT, I am thinking.

Let us know what PCP has to say and what the game plan is.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

So I'm not nuts to think that my thyroid could have something to do with why I've felt like crap for over three years now?

I am faxing paperwork to the internal med/d.o. that the moderator from the thyroid yahoo group for SC suggested on Monday. Not sure what the wait is to get in, but I am seriously hoping that someone can put all this together. I told my husband today that I feel like I have to chop all my body parts off and send them to their respective doctors. No one doctor even seems curious as to how everything fits together and is happy to just rule out that they can be responsible for helping in any way.

Now that I've come off prednisone for one of my magical migraines, I've got a cold and feel like poo. I get these sores on my legs and back, my throat is swollen and I'm exhausted. It's always something!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Jaimiee- I hear ya! I hope you find a doctor that will sort through all of your symptoms and labwork. Keep trying. I hope you feel better soon. Try to keep your spirits up as much as possible.

Just thinking about you. 
-Christi


----------

